# Need a good low mass CPU cooler



## boxerdad (Dec 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good _*low mass *_CPU cooler for a Q6600 CPU? I've built up a PC for live musical performace on stage. The cooler I have now is a Zahlman (looks like the Star Gate with a kabillion fins and a fan in the middle) and weighs a ton. I'm afraid that when the PC is moved that it's mass will cause the motherboard to break. I'm not OC'd although the potential sure does exist. Would a stock cooler offer sufficient cooling capacity?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it wont break beleive me, but if you really want to make sure it doesnt, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=185&products_id=4046 or http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=185&products_id=4225 are fairly small


----------



## benvtech (Jan 27, 2008)

The motherboards are Very strong, i run a Zalman as well for my. I have just moved cross Country and my Zalman is fine. Also, check out water cooling. The only thing you would have to worry about when you do move is to drain the reservoir


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i wouldnt reccomend watercooling if you move alot because if a hose falls off, your screwed. and draining isnt too fun


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree, watercooling is stupid if you have to move it alot. Those are nice selections forcifer mentioned. Especially since he is not overclocking watercooling is not necessary.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I use this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150081

The backplate design Masscool used was very well thought out; I tend to frown upon Intel's method of mounting LGA775 heatsinks where no backplate is used.


----------

